# Angle Iron as a router fence?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Say with a piece of MDF screwed to it? Can that be used in a pinch as a fence? Say while I work on a “real” fence? 

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI, Nick

Most angle iron is not true , then you come to the part if you need to move the fence in and the bit may hit the iron... not good 

Find a good true 2 x 4 in the shop and use it for a fence until you make one...

If you have a planer, run it under the blades to take off the round edges..or on the table saw..
Drill out a hole for the bit to sit in and you have it done for a quick fence..

You can also pickup up some white poly.stock at the Big Box stores that works great for a fence..


============


Nickbee said:


> Say with a piece of MDF screwed to it? Can that be used in a pinch as a fence? Say while I work on a “real” fence?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

The only potential problem I see with that plan is be SURE your facing board is thick enough to allow for your largest cutter --
Having your router bit hit iron -- NOT good.
You will notice that commercial versions of what you describe have an opening in the middle.

For that matter -- something as simple as a 2x4 as long as it has a smooth edge - will get you by.

>>> DANG BJ you beat me


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

good tips guys... I have a 4" angle iron I've had in my basement for years. I clamp it to my table saw as a ripping fence. I will toss it on my flat building board tonight and check the "trueness". And I hear you loud and clear about NOT letting the bit hit the metal!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Cowboy

SORRY 

Like most router users I have been down many roads when it comes to making a fence.

Most will start out with a 2 x 4's and they do the job until you realy get into using the router table, I don't recall how many I have made or reworked but it's been many.. 

I see a new one now and then and I always say that's a neat one and I'm off and running making a new one... LOL 

I saw one the other day that was made out of Walnut and Maple and Allen bolts all over it ...and little tricky items ,pull out,push in things, the guy that made that one took a hard look at what the fence can do and should do...but it was a bit over kill but some do get into it big time... 

=========


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I might just bite the bullet on this one and pick up the Bench dog pro-fence. I can use it for now on my wolf craft table and for the offset "router station" I have floating around in my head. Also the Bench dog will have the capability to be used as a joiner right off the bat. Of course I might get a 2x4 while I wait for delivery ....

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick,
I use a piece of 4 inch aluminum angle. I did dress it on a mill, but it really wasn't too far out to begin with. On the face of it I use MDF.

There are several good basic fence foundations, similar to http://www.amazon.com/32-L-Table-Fe...ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1194988520&sr=1-8


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you feel you must use angle, as Doug stated, use aluminum. It's soft so if a bit was to accidentally hit it, it won't do too much damage. As others have pointed out, a good "true" 2"x4" works the best.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> You can also pickup up some white poly.stock at the Big Box stores that works great for a fence..
> 
> 
> ============


Bj, Home Depot or Mendards sell poly stock, like the OP fences? Where abouts in the store to they keep it  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Corey

You can find it in the flooring dept,,, or right by it...they use it to drive the laminated floor panels together , you can also find big cutting boards and cut them down to size...Kmart and Target have some of the big ones also ,5/8 to 3/4" thick and about 2ft long...and sq.ones...

Just two of many off eBay ▼ at the right price.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Long-Cutting-Bo...ryZ25384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUTTING-BOARD-W...ryZ46282QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The 2nd url is the best one ,he will cut it to the size you want it to be, it sounds like he has a some big panels,, it would make a great router table top  screwed down or glued to some 3/4" thick MDF stock....it would stay slick and clean for a long time  I just may order one for the next router table I want to make... I'm sure the item will end b/4 to long but a email to him will get the item moving I sure...and it can be paid for by PayPal I'm sure..

ADD ON NOTE ****
Just a as side note....I did send him a note and ask for a quote on a 3/4" x 36" x 48" and I will post what he comes back with....




==========



challagan said:


> Bj, Home Depot or Mendards sell poly stock, like the OP fences? Where abouts in the store to they keep it
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Got yah Bj, thanks, I think you have said this before now that I think of it 

corey


----------

